
Why Are Rich People So Mean? - t23
https://www.wired.com/story/why-are-rich-people-so-mean/
======
truth_be_told
Very good article. The bit about his cognitive dissonance in India really hit
home for me. I have experienced the exact same thing where it really feels
immoral/unethical to spend so much on one's selfish wants (eg. all sorts of
consumerism, much of it totally unnecessary) when there are entire families
who need that money to survive. Their suffering is entirely due to accident of
birth and an environment which makes "upward mobility" quite difficult if not
outright impossible.

What is the root cause of it all? Our current Economic System which is propped
up by self-serving laws and Military might euphemistically explained as
"maintaining order in the World". All of it lies designed to enrich and keep
in power a select few to the detriment of the global population, particularly;
the poor and the disenfranchised.

We need a complete rethink of our current Economic System, Progress and
Civilization as a whole to bring back "Humanity" into the Human species.

